# How I look is ruining my life



## samdb (Jan 15, 2011)

By the time I reached 17 years old I'd come to the conclusion that I'm too ugly to be confident and find someone special. Now I'm 22 and things seem to only get worse.

I know everyone has things they dislike about how they look but the problem is I have nothing I like about my looks my body, everything I feel is a negative. I've tried over and over to stop looking at how I look in a negative light and just accept it and move on but it keeps haunting me. I feel worthless.

The worst thing is I feel like I'm insulting my parents because I dislike my looks. I mean my parents are good looking. I love my parents, they mean the world to me, I don't want to be ungrateful so I try to hide how I feel.

I dislike my boney and thin looking nose, I dislike my tired-looking eyes (one of them lazy eye, I hate my big fat bright red lips, big teeth, I hate my bad skin, I hate my oversized forehead, my thick eyebrows, the way my hair grows on one side leaving me with nothing to do with it style wise, i hate my small goony ears, my big pointy chin, i feel like a ape.

I can deal with one or two things but even after all these years I still cant try to hangout with friends or talk to girls and feel on the same level as them. I feel small, inferior, with no future.

Usually I can deal with it and hide how i feel but today has been rather hard, one look in the mirror brings me down.

















below is probably the best photo of me, I often delete alot of photos of myself.
http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w176/sanjithecook/?action=view&current=PICT0281.jpg


----------



## Slug (Jan 13, 2011)

This probably won't mean much coming from a stranger but still, I think you're being way to hard on yourself. 
You look like a really friendly guy, plus you have nice bone structure, good skin, nice eyes and so on :yes

You are not ugly (imho). 
I hope that one day you'll be able to see that as well :squeeze


----------



## samdb (Jan 15, 2011)

Slug said:


> This probably won't mean much coming from a stranger but still, I think you're being way to hard on yourself.
> You look like a really friendly guy, plus you have nice bone structure, good skin, nice eyes and so on :yes
> 
> You are not ugly (imho).
> I hope that one day you'll be able to see that as well :squeeze


Thanks for your kind words. I hope I do too, I panic when I talk to people and cant keep still out of fear of how I look. I think I am getting better at talking to people at least. I just have days like these where I hit a real low and cant stop thinking about all the things I dont like about myself.


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't define yourself by how you look. It doesn't matter. Your body is a vessel, nothing more.

The physical aesthetics of a persons body mean *nothing*.


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

Right, looks are not everything; however, you have a fascinating face, and really gorgeous eyes! And lips, dude, lush lips like yours are totally sexy.

I know a guy who's in his 40s now with similar features. He is absolutely stunning in a totally unique way, a really striking, beautiful guy. People just stare at him. He showed me a picture of what he looked like in his late teens, and said he hated the way he looked then, he felt gawky and ugly. Actually, I know several men like this, who felt they looked weird when they were younger, but just grew into their looks.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I think you are cute. I went through some of your photobucket because I'm creepy like that. I really liked the picture of you sitting on the ground. You look like you are British which is a good thing.


----------



## samdb (Jan 15, 2011)

confidencelost said:


> Don't define yourself by how you look. It doesn't matter. Your body is a vessel, nothing more.
> 
> The physical aesthetics of a persons body mean *nothing*.


I try not to, but you must admit that people take note on looks. It is the first thing they'll notice about you.

I know I'm a nice person but I do worry alot about how i look. :|


----------



## samdb (Jan 15, 2011)

kelsomania said:


> I think you are cute. I went through some of your photobucket because I'm creepy like that. I really liked the picture of you sitting on the ground. You look like you are British which is a good thing.


I really want to grow my hair back haha, I'm always wanting to cover up my forehead, although my hair grows weirdly with it only going down one side.

Yep, I'm british. :b How could you tell?


----------



## samdb (Jan 15, 2011)

Slogger said:


> Right, looks are not everything; however, you have a fascinating face, and really gorgeous eyes! And lips, dude, lush lips like yours are totally sexy.
> 
> I know a guy who's in his 40s now with similar features. He is absolutely stunning in a totally unique way, a really striking, beautiful guy. People just stare at him. He showed me a picture of what he looked like in his late teens, and said he hated the way he looked then, he felt gawky and ugly. Actually, I know several men like this, who felt they looked weird when they were younger, but just grew into their looks.


That be great if it is that and my appearance looks better when I've aged a bit. I'm always worried I'm just going to get uglier and uglier. But thanks for the positive, I'm curious how I may look in 10 years. :yes


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

British guys r sexy. That's me saying that because i'm British not because vie suddenly become gay. 

I'm not fond of my looks either, to be honest. But it's getting better. It's difficult so hats off to you for making progress and accepting compliments. 

The attention part is tricky. If you have the idea you r ugly in your head. It limits you and limits the thinking. 

It is, however, hard to change the feelings bout it. For me, it's my hair and to a lesser extent my face. Body toned up a lot from the physio exercises I had to do. 

Beliefs will hold at the identity level for a while but positive changes in the thinking and ecology will alter that eventually. I mean, ask yourself this: what wud it take for u to think of yourself as attractive?


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

samdb said:


> Yep, I'm british. :b How could you tell?


Because as joinmartin wrote, Brits are sex


----------



## DarkHeartKid (Dec 29, 2010)

dude wtf ur ok! u just need a haircut! 
and since im also creepy like poster before xD i too checked out yo photobucket and hey u look good o__0 esp where u have a bit long hair, id say u should grow it back! although u look fine the way u are too, u just have to learn to embrace it. but hey grow that hair back!  

and better appreciate that u dont have chubby cheeks!! -___-


----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

You and I are like so similar.

Anyways, one thing I gotta say though is that expression makes a huge difference. Fake smiles, and I don't mean fake looking ones... think of something happy and pretend or laugh or such when you take a picture of yourself. Or just try to look confident or not nervous. Usually it makes pictures 100 times better.

Also don't trust any snapshots to show the best you ever. Most on camera flash is quite unflattering... I don't think it makes most people look their best. It's better to stand near a window for natural sunlight or even be on an angle of any plain lightbulb on the ceiling for directional light.

I think your skin is ok. You don't have any breakouts or a lot of redness. If you want really nice skin, what about makeup? We get so used to seeing people who are worked on in the media and then we think that's what normal looks like subconsciously, which is ridiculous since even those who get genetically lucky still have to go to hair and makeup like everyone else. You can make your nose appear larger by highlighting around it too... most people contour the sides, but I don't see why highlighting wouldn't work.

I think your ears are good looking too. And your eyebrows are so not thick.

If you want more hair growth, well, do you take anything for it, such as Omega 3, Biotin, or supplements made specifically for skin and hair? Yes, they do help. Healthy hair grows faster! Also you could try alternative methods of washing the scalp and hair... most things are just too harsh unless you take the time to read every ingredient label. But there are other things out there that might be more gentle and better.


----------



## Jearld8989 (Jan 15, 2011)

im a man with a sterling record of heterosexuality but I will say you are not bad looking dude. You have a very masculine face. I think you should grow your hair out though..and when you do buy a hair cream if you think it grows unevenly..Im growing my hair out but, my hair is naturally pretty limp so i add a cream to it and it makes it look 1000 times better...and if you have a british accent just come to America and talk and you'll have girls throwing their panties at you lol..and i haven't seen your body but, a lean chiseled physique will add too your lean masculine face...good luck with your confidence bro thats rly all that matters at the end of the day


----------



## mattlol (Dec 25, 2010)

almost all of the things you say you hate about ur looks you actualy dont have and you can always make urself look good, type katy perry without makeup into google and compare it to her with makeup ul see


----------



## samdb (Jan 15, 2011)

DarkHeartKid said:


> dude wtf ur ok! u just need a haircut!
> and since im also creepy like poster before xD i too checked out yo photobucket and hey u look good o__0 esp where u have a bit long hair, id say u should grow it back! although u look fine the way u are too, u just have to learn to embrace it. but hey grow that hair back!
> 
> and better appreciate that u dont have chubby cheeks!! -___-


hehe yeah I really miss my long hair, just a pain to grow it to that point. But going to grow it back.

Thanks for your kind words man, appreciate it. Nothing wrong with chubby cheeks dude 

I noticed your profile pics got Sasuke on it, you an anime fan too?


----------



## DarkHeartKid (Dec 29, 2010)

thats good decision  yay for longer hair!

naw dun like them at all -___- 

hell yah, totally i am. what u too? =]


----------



## christina4 (Jan 17, 2011)

you aen't ugly!! You're pretty attractive,actually. If you don't like your eyebrows, try tweezing them or getting them done. And try growing your hair out a lil bit .. But I really do see anything wrong


----------



## Michael987 (Nov 1, 2010)

I used to feel the way you do in a way, although i couldn't pick specific parts that i hated, i liked my nose, eyes, mouth, jaw etc just as a whole. weird though because alot of the time i looked very good looking then i'd have times when i thought i looked ugly. but because of the odd ugly day i classed myself as ugly.
anyway since then i got a beautiful girlfriend who thinks im hot... ugly goggles are no more
if you find you look ugly in pics, zoom out, close up pics can make kate beckinsale look ugly..


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sure looks like a totally ordinary young guy to me, the kind who wouldn't stand out at all in a crowd of other 22-year-old white guys who all look much the same.

Your irrational obsession about perceived flaws is ruining your life. Your actual looks are fine.


----------



## AnErin (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with your looks. I mean like if I saw you in real life, I would not be nervous or picking you apart finding things wrong. 

If you are unhappy with your hair or if it grows awkwardly, there are styling products for that. Just stick with a regular stylist, preferrably at a salon instead of just some barber shop. Us beauticians know all when it comes to hair. Like me, I have the worst hair on the planet but you would never know cause of the way I style it. 
Now with that, there isn't anything wrong with your hair even now. 

Trust me, your looks are not going to hold you back from anything. Some people out there genuinely DO look like a train wreck but you are not one of them. 
You will do fine, cutie.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

You are attractive. I think u may have BDD. You look healthy and u have nice hair and skin. So just stop being so hard on yourself and realize that u are a good looking person. I hope u feel better.


----------



## bunnie (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh yeah...boy are my eyes burning.*sarcasm*

I am by no means trying to butter you up, but you look totally fine. You look above average to be honest. And I lol'd at the "goony ears" comment...they look pretty good to me. Now, I have some seriously tiny ears....they're like little rat ears.


----------



## samdb (Jan 15, 2011)

VivaEmptinessRoses said:


> You are attractive. I think u may have BDD. You look healthy and u have nice hair and skin. So just stop being so hard on yourself and realize that u are a good looking person. I hope u feel better.


I've never heard of BDD, so I read into it and it makes alot of sense. Thanks so much, I know I shouldn't self-diagnose but the more I read about it the more it sounds like me and how I act.

I will, I'm sick of letting this get the better of me.


----------



## samdb (Jan 15, 2011)

PleatherBoots said:


> I agree that you are being too hard on yourself. You describe yourself as though you are 'ugly' and you're not! There are people who have gotten into accidents and ended up with no more facial features or a disfigured face. Life isn't all about appearance. You seem sweet.


Thanks for your nice words, and you're right. I am lucky, and I should appreciate how I look. I just worry too much I guess about what people think when they look at me. I need to remember that it doesn't matter. :yes


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

I know exactly. I have been unacceptable about being white my entire life. I've never wanted to be white.

Then, since I was about 13, it really started to get to me: my physical appearance. Only now, at 23, I am *starting* to accept the way I look...at times I even look in the mirror and catch a glimpse of something different and I like it. Other times I look just the same.

It's supposedly called Body Dismorphic Disorder. I only know of this, because I have followed (of Garbage) Shirley Manson's story.

Great article, Shirley talks toward the middle about how she's helped change her perspective. http://current.com/1m7ae4c

We don't see it ourselves...she may wish she looked different, but I'd be more than happy to look as beautiful as her.

I look at your photos, but I only see a typical guy. I probably couldn't pick you out of a crowd (I'm sure you wouldn't find me in one either), but there's nothing wrong with you.

I've been trying to stay up on one of my latest ideas to get over this, and SA: recording a short, daily video of me saying what I did, how I feel each day. (To not be boring, and to help myself in a third way: I speak in German to practice German.)
I watch myself and see things I thought were so...but I'm getting over it slowly, and seeing things about the way my face moves that I realize aren't so bad, or that I need to work on: like when I think I'm smiling, but I find out I am not. 

My rule lately is to say "It's highly unlikely" after any negative thought I think.


----------



## roxyruby (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok let me try to find some objectivity in what you just said hehehe ^-^ hehe

Description of Objective

1. *not influenced by personal feelings, interpretations, or prejudice; based on facts; unbiased: an objective opinion.*
2.intent upon or *dealing with things external to the mind rather than with thoughts or feelings*, as a person or a book.
3.being the object of perception or thought; belonging to the object of thought rather than to the thinking subject ( opposed to subjective).
4. of or pertaining to something that can be known, or to something that is an object or a part of an object; *existing independent of thought* or an observer as part of reality.

Description of Subjective

1. existing in the mind; belonging to the thinking subject rather than to the object of thought ( opposed to objective).
2. *pertaining to or characteristic of an individual; personal; individual*: a subjective evaluation.
3. *placing excessive emphasis on one's own moods, attitudes, opinions, etc.; unduly egocentric.*
5.
relating to properties or specific conditions of the mind as distinguished from general or universal experience.

Ok So I'll sort subjective from Objective in what you said.

Objectivity in what you said:

I could not find any objectivity in what you said!

Subjectivity in what you said:


too ugly

confident

someone special

worse.

worthless

thin looking nose

tired-looking eyes

big fat bright lips

big teeth

dislike

hate

bad skin

oversized forehead

nothing to do with it [my hair] style wise

small goony ears

big pointy chin

i feel like a ape

small, inferior, with no future.

today has been rather hard


*these words are all subjective because they are not objectively descriptive like "This rock is 2 cm high and 5 cm wide and is a light brown colour with 3 dots. Thats objectivity.*


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

I think your not giving yourself enough credit. I think your very good looking but it's more important that you see it within yourself


----------



## Mizzjustified (Feb 3, 2011)

I feel the same way about myself, I HATE the way I look and think I'm hideous, fat, etc. But, people think I'm insane when I say stuff like that about myself, but I have never thought of myself any other way. When people come up to me and compliment me or guys hit on me, I think it's like some cruel joke and they are really messing with me, and now people keep coming up to me and telling me I look like Jwoww from MTV Jersey Shore and now it's really annoying as far as unwanted attention and it's embarrasing because I think she's a pretty girl so when people tell me I look like her, I feel like they are insulting her even comparing me, lol..


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

Just be glad you're not fat with thinning hair and rosacea like me lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

*Sorry for the length of the post!*

When you see other unattractive people (and even if you think you are always less attractive, I'm sure there are still some you find unattractive) - Do you think they shouldn't have confidence no matter what, because of their appearance? Do you think they are "below" or inferior to the average person? Do you feel they deserve friends and relationships?

My guess is that you don't hold other people - no matter their attractiveness - to the same harsh standards you have for yourself. It's true that people will always notice looks - but it's not about how ugly or beautiful a person is, it's just natural to register or "take in" what a person looks like when you first meet them. Do you think everyone is so shallow that their immediate opinion on your appearance completely takes over everything else about you, and how likeable, friendly, kind, easy-going, fun (etc) doesn't affect if they like hanging out with you or talking to you?

It's unfortunately true that people who are, say, more attractive than 98% of the population might be treated differently, but it's not like their life is so fantastic and wonderful just from being considered very attractive by most everyone. For every person out there, there's someone who won't find them attractive at all and there will always be someone else who will find them attractive... For many, their feelings on a person's looks are neutral. Either way, it's far from the defining feature of an individual... everyone is so much more than their looks. And honestly, in terms of how likeable someone looks, it has a lot more to do with how friendly they appear... which can be sort of tough for someone extremely preoccupied with their appearance (and SAers in general) since you might be too tense or nervous to look relaxed, smile, make eye contact, etc.

Anyway, I know exactly how you feel... there was a time in my life where my suicidal thoughts had a lot to do with how I felt about my appearance. It is really awful how much it can take over your life.... and for me it felt very hypocritical (and I didn't like talking about it for that reason) because I never held others to the same standards! No matter a person's appearance, I didn't and still don't think someone doesn't deserve to have a life, friendships and relationships, be equal to others.. all because of their attractiveness. How do you feel about that?

There is some great advice in this thread.... It does sound a lot like BDD. You should perhaps seek out a therapist.. someone who is maybe well-trained in helping people with BDD or related problems (when I would tell my therapist how incredibly ugly I felt, she would just tell me that I have nice hair and skin, and frankly some transparent compliments and reassurance wasn't really what I was looking for, does not help and can just make it worse). 
Good luck.


----------



## CookieBee (Oct 20, 2010)

What bad skin? What pointy chin? Seriously, I'm a harsh ***** and there's nothing wrong with you. You'd be considered attractive anywhere on Earth I'd imagine. I wouldn't post if I didn't think it were true.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with your looks, man.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

To tell you the truth. I think your face is very intriguing. It is very unique but not in a hideous way. In my eyes at least, you're attractive. O_O Also, the face is not your entire look. The rest of your body along with your clothes makes up your look so you could always compensate for your face although I don't think you need to.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

You seem to have BDD. You're so critical.
I'm the same way though.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

im being really honest here mate, i wouldnt lie to you, when i say that there is ABSOLUTELY NOTHING wrong with the way you look. i think you might have a severe case of body dysmorphic disorder

when i read the title of your thread i was expecting to see an extremely ugly person in the picture but i got a surprise when i actually seen the picture 

theres nothing wrong with your eyes , teeth, nose hair etc.... . you actually have very nice teeeth if i might add.

your perfectly fine , theres no problem there at all. you have a sort of eminem look - thin face , thin nose etc... you look good man

things like bad skin and tired eyes can be changed with diet and looking after yourself. but nothing serious needs to be fixed. the only advise id give you is to maybe try and bulk up a tiny bit, try and add a bit of muscle to your frame 

you should appreciate what youve got , theres a lot of people who actually DO look bad, you dont


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Like everyone else on here, I don't see anything wrong with your looks either. You're cute and have unique features-- nice cheekbones, pretty eye color, etc. 

It's easier said than done to be confident, though, I know that! I struggle with the same thing daily and mostly think I'm hideous...And I know that no amount of encouragement from strangers will change that. Someday (probably soon) I'm going to have to "face my demons" and build my confidence from the inside out.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

nothing to fear said:


> When you see other unattractive people (and even if you think you are always less attractive, I'm sure there are still some you find unattractive) - Do you think they shouldn't have confidence no matter what, because of their appearance? Do you think they are "below" or inferior to the average person? Do you feel they deserve friends and relationships?
> 
> My guess is that you don't hold other people - no matter their attractiveness - to the same harsh standards you have for yourself. It's true that people will always notice looks - but it's not about how ugly or beautiful a person is, it's just natural to register or "take in" what a person looks like when you first meet them. Do you think everyone is so shallow that their immediate opinion on your appearance completely takes over everything else about you, and how likeable, friendly, kind, easy-going, fun (etc) doesn't affect if they like hanging out with you or talking to you?
> 
> ...


This is really a fine post, nothing to fear :yes


----------



## bucketofhope (Sep 12, 2004)

Dude seriously!? I'm not a girl, but coming from another guy (and don't mean to sound gay or anything lol), but you're a good looking guy :boogie 

I'm also not bad looking at all and have nitpicked at my features before but it's rare and I go through phases with it. Appreciate your looks man, a lot of people really aren't so fortunate!


----------



## ashleydrysdale92 (Apr 6, 2011)

Dear Man in the Picture!

I found this page on the internet because I typed in "my looks are ruining my life" And I read this thinking and then saw your picture which was incredibly miss leading! YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!! I truly truly mean that! You have perfect skin beautiful eyes and a very unique beauty to you. your bone structure is magnificent and your hair is sexy! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder! And You are beautiful!! I dont understand you? Were you teased and picked on when you were little or something? 
God Bless <3


----------



## Snowy Glow (Mar 7, 2011)

Dude, what the heck? You're totally hot.

This just proves how horribly twisted our perceptions can be.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

confidencelost said:


> Don't define yourself by how you look. It doesn't matter. Your body is a vessel, nothing more.
> 
> The physical aesthetics of a persons body mean *nothing*.


So damn true.

I obsess over my looks and external self but it really won't mean much past 60


----------



## Aarondiablo (Apr 9, 2011)

You dont have any acne, your face isnt weirdly shapped, your eyes arnt to big or too smile, your lips are a good size, your ears are fine, hair is mature, jawline is strong, and your teeth are straight, plus you look intelligence, you look good to me man no **** what so ever.


----------



## bunchies (Jun 22, 2011)

Look amazing! I made this account just so I could tell you that! I'm american 28 n female. I'm atleast an 8. I made this accounty from my phone. Ur lips are so perfect. Just shut up and kiss me lol. You're hawt dear u


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm sorry you feel that way about yourself. 
To be honest, you look very handsome and 
pretty darn adorable as well (especially in
the second picture)!


----------



## Porkchop Express (Jun 23, 2011)

As a fellow person who worries a lot about their appearance, I can easily say that you don't have to worry, you look absolutely fine.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

You're not ugly=)


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

You should not worry so much about your looks; you are NOT ugly.  Yeah, you're probably gonna read this and not believe it, but it's true. Don't be so hard on yourself man. We are all not perfect. I hate my big nose. Want to trade? XD


----------



## smiles4miles (Jan 17, 2011)

Aww I feel for you  I don't think you're ugly at all. But I feel the same way about myself. I scrutinize all of my features and imperfections. I sometimes want to cry because I feel so terrible that other people have to look at my face. I hate the way I look. Sometimes I think my eyes are pretty but that's about it.

But I want you to know you have nothing to worry about!  You're an attractive guy! 

Hope this thread has lifted your mood a little bit!


----------



## Sophomore (Sep 19, 2010)

My friend, you are perfectly fine. Truly.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

OP, I like your eyebrows and I think you are being hard on yourself. You have a quirky look and your skin doesn't seem half bad. You shouldn't be so microscopic about it. I didn't notice half those things until you spelt it out to us. Maybe with a bit more confidence, you'll be more content.



Michael987 said:


> if you find you look ugly in pics, zoom out, close up pics can make kate beckinsale look ugly..


Lies. Kate is a goddess in every pic.


----------



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

First off, you are not ugly at all. In fact, I'd say 90% of the population is average looking in terms of physical attractiveness. The other 10% are either mind blowingly hot or downright hideous. 

This is interesting, but what attracts someone to someone else is not necessarily simply the physical characteristics that are unassociated with other symbols. For instance, I notice that I attract the computer geek types, and the computer geek types attract me. It's little things, like a guy holding an imac on his lap, with a cute, sleek shirt that might give the overall oomph to him if his face does not resemble Brad Pitt's. Some girls go for the biker guys with tons of tattoos, so maybe tattoos turn them on. Some girls despise tattoos, so this is a turn off for some too. 

There are many little things that make up the attractiveness of someone. As they say, there's someone out there for everyone. Don't worry about your looks, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Seriously dude, you're not ugly at all. I think you have BDD.


----------



## Jawshy99 (Jan 11, 2011)

From another guy, don't worry. You're not as bad as you think. Grow a bit longer hair, grow facial hair and it's easy to hide what you don't like. That's what I did.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

If I saw you walking down the street I'd probably check you out. Just sayin'


----------



## ManOnTheMOON (Aug 14, 2009)

You look like an average guy.


----------



## deelishuss (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow, I didn't notice ANYTHING you mentioned in your dislikes section. In fact, I wasn't expecting someone as good looking as you to post something like this, *but I know it's your social anxiety talking*, so it's understandable that you feel that way even though it's not true. You're absolutely good looking!


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

I think you're good looking as well!

I had similar issues and what's helped me has been hearing from people that's i'm pretty or them telling my some trait that they like of mine. This has really gone up since I've come to Korea since a lot of my features (and yours too, actually) match their beauty standards, so luckily for me I get compliments relatively often. Maybe it'd help to learn about a place where you match the beauty ideal?


----------



## haylee444 (Jul 12, 2012)

Look at everyone who has posted positive things here. You are by no means ugly! Saying this I would hope would make you feel better but maybe you would like to speak to someone about how you feel. Embrace your personal attributes and features! Everyone is different and you are by no means lesser! It saddens me when people post things like this because they never really see themselves for who they really are! I love your skin and eyes and face shape and perfectly straight teeth and you aren't at all ugly nor are any of the things you posted true or noticeable! Nor am I saying this just to make you hopefully feel better. Everyone always notices imperfections on themselves but the truth is no-one else does. Your parents love you and don't be down about the little things. If you think changing some things would help then do, but never, ever, doubt yourself.

All the best.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

It's horrible to think of people tearing themselves down so harshly, it's really unnecessary. With everything being as hard as it is there's no need to put yourself down on top of it. It's hard not to stare at photographs and dissect every little thing. The truth is that young healthy people can't help but be attractive.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

To be honest, you look regular to me.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Strange how this thread keeps on going while the OP hasn't even visited this site since February. I wonder how he is doing. Better I hope.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

hey dude you arent ugly , Id stop worrying about all that stuff, your over analyzing it. And Im not just being nice.
Steve


----------



## twilightmoon (Sep 17, 2007)

To me, you look normal. I like your eyebrows


----------



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

Dud don't take this the wrong way but you are really hot. I like guys with quirks in their face. I'd check you out if I saw you in public!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

You look like your average 20 something male.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Are you serious? I was expecting the ugliest human ever from how you were describing yourself. You're a good looking dude man! Don't sweat it!


----------



## Slimeball (Feb 8, 2012)

Dude, you have lots of similar features to people in my family ( myself included) especially in the eyes/brows. You remind me a lot of one of my cousins actually.

Don't beat yourself up. you're fine, there's other people out there with a similar look, you aren't a freak or anything.


----------

